# All Power APGG6000 wiring help



## Hodadical (Jan 13, 2019)

anyone have an All Power 6000 watt? I could use a picture of the generators wiring as something got into mine and tore it up. I need to repair/re-terminal everything, but I'm not exactly sure what connects to what. I can make some educated guesses based on coloring but I'm not sure everything is 1-to-1 so a pic of whats its supposed to be would help a lot. Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a fairly specific question. I don't have one, so I can't help, sorry. Does the manual have a wiring diagram? Even if not as helpful as a picture of an intact machine, it might still let you piece the puzzle together.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Home Depot and a few other places have evidently sold that brand in the past. It's made in China, and lots of stuff coming from China has no customer support at all. Unless you can get some help from one of the original sellers, you likely won't find any help on it.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Hodadical said:


> anyone have an All Power 6000 watt? I could use a picture of the generators wiring as something got into mine and tore it up.


Here's the wiring diagram...


----------

